# Dybala: summit con l’agente ma poche offerte



## admin (10 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


Che succede, Tania Cagnotto ha zero offerte? Fuori dal trampolino bianco e nero e dalla relativa protezione dei media è arrivata la realtà?


----------



## danjr (10 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Che succede, Tania Cagnotto ha zero offerte? Fuori dal trampolino bianco e nero e dalla relativa protezione dei media è arrivata la realtà?


MLS se vuole mantenere il suo stipendio, altrimenti si adegua


----------



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2022)

Bene se si avviasse questo trend ovvero che rimangano "disoccupati" dopo non aver portato una lira al club


----------



## kipstar (10 Luglio 2022)

andrà all'inter......


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

se non fosse un gobbo piagnone, mi farebbe pena per la fiducia in marotta...


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Il primo che a zero rimane disoccupato...ah che belle soddisfazioni


----------



## Igniorante (10 Luglio 2022)

Alla fine andrà all'Inter pagando di tasca propria.
Solo da noi i giocatori vogliono andar via o chiedono 7 mln dopo aver vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


Ma Sconcerto che dice su colui che panchina messi ?
Ne hanno dette e scritte talmente tante..


----------



## chicagousait (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


Reddito di cittadinanza e facesse la richiesta per i 200€


----------



## Garrincha (10 Luglio 2022)

Sta a zero per via della condizione fisica incerta e gli ultimi anni a basso profilo oltre al fatto che l'Inter non riesce a liberarsi di Sánchez ma per l'ultima settimana di agosto quando una squadra si ritroverà spazio salariale inoccupato vuoi perché non è riuscita a prendere chi voleva o costretta a cedere chi non voleva andranno a bussare alla sua porta


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2022)

È già in parola col marmotta secondo me.
Aspetta solo l'uscita di qualcuno la davanti. 
Come Bremer aspetta l'uscita di skriniar.

Vergognoso come si prestano al marmotta ma tant'è..


----------



## Maximo (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


Potrebbe finire a fare compagnia a Bernardeschi oltre oceano.
D’altronde se vali 4 e chiedi 7, non puoi aspettarti la coda sotto casa.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


Sarebbe troppo bello se tutti questi giocatori che se ne vanno a 0 per prendere più soldi rimanessero col cerino in mano. Tipo un Dybala che si deve accontentare della Roma, ma anche un Sanches scaricato che rimane al Lille ecc. 
Purtroppo però riescono sempre a trovare una soluzione prima o poi (tipo Ciapanoglu che è stato graziato dalla sventura di Eriksen, altrimenti ancora starebbe cercando chi gli offre quelle cifre)


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Dybala presto incontrerà l’agente per fare il punto sul futuro. La pista Inter si è raffreddata. Semplici voci, al momento, su Milan, Napoli e Roma, mentre lo United è alle prese col caso Ronaldo


La cosa nuova non è quella che i giocatori vanno via a parametro zero per guadagnare di più, ma che sono disposti ad arrivare a fine giugno senza accordi con altre squadre.
Anche Dybala, se avesse accettato una forte riduzione dello stipendio magari sarebbe rimasto alla Juventus.
Vedremo... Alla fine magari troverà quello che cerca ma si sta prendendo un rischio.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Luglio 2022)

E prima o poi a qualcuno di questi signori capiterà di rimanere con il cerino in mano.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2022)

*Edo De Laurentiis su Dybala al Napoli:"Chi lo sa, le vie del Signore sono infinite"
*


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

*da domani si allena con un preparatore privato a Torino.*

ha capito che tira per le lunghe e salta la preparazione...


----------



## Ambrole (10 Luglio 2022)

La sua dimensione è la Sampdoria


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Sta a zero per via della condizione fisica incerta e gli ultimi anni a basso profilo oltre al fatto che l'Inter non riesce a liberarsi di Sánchez ma per l'ultima settimana di agosto quando una squadra si ritroverà spazio salariale inoccupato vuoi perché non è riuscita a prendere chi voleva o costretta a cedere chi non voleva andranno a bussare alla sua porta



_possibile, ma alle loro condizioni gli ultimi giorni non certo a quelli di Dybala_


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Edo De Laurentiis su Dybala al Napoli:"Chi lo sa, le vie del Signore sono infinite"*


Sono quelle di papà che sono finite.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Edo De Laurentiis su Dybala al Napoli:"Chi lo sa, le vie del Signore sono infinite"*


Il Napoli si è liberato di un bel po' d'ingaggi pesanti e ha buon margine di manovra,potrebbe accadere davvero.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È già in parola col marmotta secondo me.
> Aspetta solo l'uscita di qualcuno la davanti.
> Come Bremer aspetta l'uscita di skriniar.
> 
> Vergognoso come si prestano al marmotta ma tant'è..



Certo che è cosi, però c'è da dire che li davanti c'hanno dei bei pesi morti da piazzare, non sono cose facili ed attuabili in tempi brevi....Dybala fin quando aspetta? La stagione è iniziata e questo si allena da solo per le strade... in altri tempi Marotta l0avrebbe messo sotto contratto e poi a cedere qualcuno ci avrebbe pensato dopo, invece adesso per ovvi motivi la proprietà gli ha detto no, prima si cede, poi si acquista...


----------

